# Worst confrontation while shooting in public?



## rexbobcat (Sep 7, 2014)

I was just curious what the worst interaction you've had with either a subject or just a random bystander. It doesn't have to be while you were shooting 'street photography,' but just in general. Maybe you were shooting architecture and someone confronted you etc....

I'm asking because I have recently begun shooting kinda-sorta street photography (mostly on the beach though so not sure that counts), and I photographed a solitary street musician playing the guitar. I know it's bad etiquette to do a hit and run photo, but I didn't want to lose the moment, so I shot the photo first, and then I was gonna give him some money for his performance and the photo.

Unfortunately, before I even brought the camera down he quipped "You don't have any manners, do ya?" I didn't really feel like engaging him because I'm not good at managing unexpected conflict like that, so I just shrugged and quickly walked off. Probably not the best choice but.... 

That's uber-tame compared to what some people have been through, however.

What's your best worst story?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 7, 2014)

I was informed, in no uncertain terms, that it was illegal (in the US) to photograph a county courthouse.  The guys' wife was on the phone with the cops.

I politely told him that it most certainly IS legal and his information was incorrect.  He said 'they' passed laws forbidding it.  I told him to read the US Constitution and then walked away.


----------



## limr (Sep 7, 2014)

I can't say that I've ever had any negative interactions when shooting. This could be because I tend not to take pictures of subjects who are aware of me. I am not interesting in a manipulated scene - I prefer to be the observer and try to make myself unobtrusive so I don't influence anything. And if I feel like my taking a picture will be taken the wrong way, I just won't take the shot. If I've ever pissed anyone off, they've never been angry enough to confront me.


----------



## zach_original (Sep 7, 2014)

Not sure if this counts but... I urbex and about a week ago me and two of my friends were shooting at an abandoned farmer's market in Atlanta. The area was pretty bad to say the least. The only POE was under a fence literally right by a busy street, and as we went under it, we were receiving taunts from several passing cars. To add to that, we were forced to run off the property after we were done shooting due to us seeing someone on the other side of the property. We weren't sure who the person was or what business they had on abandoned property (we didn't see cameras on him, so we assumed he wasn't an urbexer), but we weren't taking our chances. It was an intense, adrenaline-filled shoot but still got some great shots


----------



## runnah (Sep 7, 2014)

I am a big dude with a beard who has a angry resting face so I don't find myself getting hassled often.


----------



## pthrift (Sep 7, 2014)

runnah said:


> I am a big dude with a beard who has a angry resting face so I don't find myself getting hassled often.



I like this solution the best!


----------



## sana5500 (Sep 17, 2014)

It is weak point during shoot.


----------



## Usul (Sep 17, 2014)

Once I was working and taking pictures of overhead lines, poles and wires from the poles to country houses. One man dicided that I'm a court marshal and want to arrest his property. So he went out from his house with an axe and tried to make me go away but he relaxed after I had explained him what I'm doing.


----------



## sscarmack (Sep 17, 2014)

I was told to get out of the Pittsburgh Pirates dugout....And no I wasn't suppose to be there, but can't blame a guy for trying LOL


----------



## sm4him (Sep 17, 2014)

I've never had any really serious confrontations, but I've had a few minor humorous and/or frustrating ones.
I was up on our bus platform, taking pictures of buses and passengers for work and this guy looked at me and then started ranting that I couldn't take his picture, because he hadn't done anything wrong. He just keep saying, "I ain't done nothin' wrong, so you can't be takin' my picture."
So of course, I did. Just in case the police needed a positive ID later on. 

I was shooting macro downtown one day, and was down on my knees on the sidewalk, trying to keep track of this really cool insect so I could get a picture when it turned the right way. This guy came up behind me and stopped; I could tell he was staring and probably wondering why on earth I seemed to be taking a picture of the dirt. Finally, he got way down close to me, clearly trying to see what I was trying to see. Unfortunately, his movement made the insect hop away. Then he said, "OH, is that what you're taking pictures of?"  Well, yes, it WAS.

Then there are the people who have to come tromping up to me while I'm watching a bird, waiting for it to move to a branch where I can get a good shot. They hone in on my big lens, but ignore the fact that I am CLEARLY focused on SOMEthing, out there.
"HEY there!! BOY, now THAT's a lens! Bet you get some great pictures with that?  What are you taking pictures of?"
Well, I was GONNA take a picture of that really uncommon bird up in that tree, but thankfully, there's no need for that now, since your very loud mouth has startled it off.

One time, I was all holed up in a little out-of-the way spot that I frequent, waiting for the birds to return to it. Some shorebirds had JUST started coming back in and one was getting really close to me, when this guy suddenly shows up, literally YELLING at me from a distance: "HEY!! WHAT ARE YOU TAKING PICTURES OF??"
So of course, all the birds startle and take off.  Then the genius says:
"OH. Did I scare your birds off?"  and then proceeds to stand there and continue talking, in a LOUD voice, about all the other cool things I could be shooting out there instead of birds.


----------



## JoeW (Sep 17, 2014)

Too many examples to mention from overseas.  But in the US, I was taking pictures outside of what was then Lorton Prison (it was on public ground).  I was detained by the security staff, searched, and they opened my camera and intentionally exposed all of my film.  I also had two separate police departments show up at my home to ask me about some pictures I took of a refinery (the Star Refinery on Pickett Road in Fairfax, VA...again, I was in public space shooting from across the street in a parking lot).  They were polite but it was unexpected and it bothered my wife a lot.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 17, 2014)

sm4him said:


> .........Then he said, "OH, is that what you're taking pictures of?"  Well, yes, it WAS.
> ..........
> Well, I was GONNA take a picture of that really uncommon bird up in that tree, but thankfully, there's no need for that now, since your very loud mouth has startled it off
> ..............
> So of course, all the birds startle and take off. ...........



Carry a carbon fiber monopod for the sole purpose of clubbing those imbeciles into a senseless pulp.


----------



## bc_steve (Sep 17, 2014)

JoeW said:


> Too many examples to mention from overseas.  But in the US, I was taking pictures outside of what was then Lorton Prison (it was on public ground).  I was detained by the security staff, searched, and they opened my camera and intentionally exposed all of my film.  I also had two separate police departments show up at my home to ask me about some pictures I took of a refinery (the Star Refinery on Pickett Road in Fairfax, VA...again, I was in public space shooting from across the street in a parking lot).  They were polite but it was unexpected and it bothered my wife a lot.



Where do you shoot overseas?  I think I've had very few issues because I pretty much only shoot strangers in other countries.  I guess Asia especially.  People are much more laid back over there and are usually just curious to see it after.


----------



## DevC (Sep 17, 2014)

Unfortunately, the worst confrontations i had dealt with the police..


----------



## waday (Sep 17, 2014)

Once I was touring a nuclear power plant for my job, and I raised up my camera. The guy told me that I couldn't take pictures unless I had a work permit (from the facility), and if I did, I couldn't take pictures of the security lookout posts. He said that if I took pictures of the security lookout posts (or any other security features), they may 'fire' upon me. After rolling my eyes, I just put the camera away.


----------



## keyseddie (Sep 17, 2014)

People rarely confront or even approach me. However I had cameras hanging from me waiting in a very long line at Tel Aviv airport when 2 members of Mossad apparently deemed me suspicious and took me out of line for questioning that lasted about 40 minutes. After I convinced them I was a friendly they took me past that long line, past security and told them to board me first. All good.


----------



## rexbobcat (Sep 17, 2014)

sscarmack said:


> I was told to get out of the Pittsburgh Pirates dugout....And no I wasn't suppose to be there, but can't blame a guy for trying LOL



You should have pulled out the "DO YOU KNOW WHO I AM? UNBELIEVABLE" line


----------



## rexbobcat (Sep 17, 2014)

JoeW said:


> Too many examples to mention from overseas.  But in the US, I was taking pictures outside of what was then Lorton Prison (it was on public ground).  I was detained by the security staff, searched, and they opened my camera and intentionally exposed all of my film.  I also had two separate police departments show up at my home to ask me about some pictures I took of a refinery (the Star Refinery on Pickett Road in Fairfax, VA...again, I was in public space shooting from across the street in a parking lot).  They were polite but it was unexpected and it bothered my wife a lot.



Omg I'd be so freaked out. Not sure how I would handle that.


----------



## sscarmack (Sep 17, 2014)

rexbobcat said:


> You should have pulled out the "DO YOU KNOW WHO I AM? UNBELIEVABLE" line


I was down on the field, my grandma was throwing out the first pitch. So of course I had my D4 and 70-200, so I looked the part. And just started roaming off lol...That didn't last long hahaha


----------



## runnah (Sep 17, 2014)

You'd be surprised how far a hardhat and high-vis vest will get you.


----------



## Civchic (Sep 17, 2014)

runnah said:


> You'd be surprised how far a hardhat and high-vis vest will get you.


 
So so true.  I was doing site reviews today at the Hamilton Port Authority for some backwater check valve installations, and I WISH I had had a good camera.  As it was I stuck with just my Galaxy.  But when I go back during construction, I'll make sure to take my DSLR.  Some amazing shots to be had in there, and no way a civilian is getting in.

I haven't had any bad encounters, but a member of a local photographer's facebook group had a scary run-in recently.  Night photography has been a trend lately, as we have a guy who is really fantastic at it and he's been having meet-ups to help people out.  One of the members was at a downtown park around ten at night shooting the city gate, and someone started shouting and grabbing at his camera (while he was shooting) to "SEE IF YOU GOT PICTURES OF ME IN THERE!".  He got away, thankfully, and the image he shot was actually kinda cool, LOL.


----------



## MOREGONE (Sep 17, 2014)

In our downtown area on weekends and the evening it is not uncommon for street performers or religo's to set up and perform or preach.

So I was walking around doing some street photography and happened upon a group of young guys in what appeared to be monk robes. Large potatoes sack looking things with their book out and doing some preaching. I am unsure of what denomination they were.

I took some pictures as I walked by and wow did they show their true selves. Starting threatening to take my camera and break it, something about treating me like a dog and such. I don't know. I wished them good luck and laughed it off. It was kinda tense though, it's a college town and all these guys were in their 20's and athletic. 

So you can blast my ear with your beliefs but I can't take my camera out in public? Right....


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 17, 2014)

A guy that flat out lied to my wife and I about where a pair of great horned owls and their babies were.  He had a camera with a telephoto lens on it, and a video camera on a tripod directed at the tree the baby owls were in.  (We had already been told by a retired fireman and the person responsible for 35 bluebird boxes in the same park, the general area).

The guy went so far as to say there were no owls, they died years ago, and tried to direct us to some owls that were over 25 miles away from the park we were standing in.

Park rangers have had to warn him to stop harassing passersby.  What a jerk.

We understand his love for the owls, but instead of using it to share and teach, he chose to be an Applehole about it.


----------



## waday (Sep 17, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> A guy that flat out lied to my wife and I about where a pair of great horned owls and their babies were.  He had a camera with a telephoto lens on it, and a video camera on a tripod directed at the tree the baby owls were in.  (We had already been told by a retired fireman and the person responsible for 35 bluebird boxes in the same park, the general area).
> 
> The guy went so far as to say there were no owls, they died years ago, and tried to direct us to some owls that were over 25 miles away from the park we were standing in.
> 
> ...



Good thing park rangers were there to help.

Also, I usually cut 'holes' in my apples out. I don't like those parts.


----------



## MOREGONE (Sep 17, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> A guy that flat out lied to my wife and I about where a pair of great horned owls and their babies were.  He had a camera with a telephoto lens on it, and a video camera on a tripod directed at the tree the baby owls were in.  (We had already been told by a retired fireman and the person responsible for 35 bluebird boxes in the same park, the general area).
> 
> The guy went so far as to say there were no owls, they died years ago, and tried to direct us to some owls that were over 25 miles away from the park we were standing in.
> 
> ...




Stuff like this really irks me. If I felt you were a threat to habitat then I would say nothing before lying. I am not the selfish type to try and keep something exclusive for myself but I have heard of Photographers moving the sliding rocks at the Racetrack Playa as to prevent anyone else from getting a picture of the same natural phenomenon.


----------



## AlanKlein (Sep 17, 2014)

The worst was when my wife said, "Don't stop the car again to shoot another picture.  I want to go home." 

Just escaped with my life!


----------



## JohnnyWrench (Sep 17, 2014)

MOREGONE said:


> In our downtown area on weekends and the evening it is not uncommon for street performers or religo's to set up and perform or preach.
> 
> So I was walking around doing some street photography and happened upon a group of young guys in what appeared to be monk robes. Large potatoes sack looking things with their book out and doing some preaching. I am unsure of what denomination they were.
> 
> ...



Gotta love Mill Ave. at night!


----------



## Woodsman (Sep 17, 2014)

Way back circa 1970's I was shooting night shots of the moon downtown framing through office towers when bam this guy grabs my shoulder and jerks me away from the tripod screaming at me that I am not allowed to take pictures of his store.  I had no idea who he was or where he came from. Keep in mind the camera was pointed to the sky on a tripod.  When he went to grab the camera I told him if he touches me once more or my equipment I will call the police.  He said he was going to call the police because I could not shoot there.  I was on a public sidewalk.  I said fine I will wait here.  He stomped off swearing as he went and I watched what store he went to.  I had not noticed his  "Adult toy store" across the street from where I was shooting .  Even though the camera was not pointed in his direction just seeing a camera was enough to set him off.


----------



## MOREGONE (Sep 17, 2014)

JohnnyWrench said:


> Gotta love Mill Ave. at night!



That would be the place!!


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 17, 2014)

MOREGONE said:


> Stuff like this really irks me. If I felt you were a threat to habitat then I would say nothing before lying. I am not the selfish type to try and keep something exclusive for myself but I have heard of Photographers moving the sliding rocks at the Racetrack Playa as to prevent anyone else from getting a picture of the same natural phenomenon.



Agreed!  He acted as if we were teenagers carrying bb guns instead of adults carrying cameras.  He also yelled at a young couple that spotted the owls.  They took a few shots with their cell phone.  I asked what they saw and they pointed directly to the owls.  It was funny until the guy chased them down and berated them for telling us where to look.


----------



## pjaye (Sep 17, 2014)

Scott wears what looks like a swat vest, black pants and swat boots. He looks rather intimidating. So no confrontations, just a lot of people hiding their alcohol/pot when they see us because they think he's a cop.  I've had a few wonder who I am that I have my own swat guy.


----------



## pjaye (Sep 17, 2014)

Ah, forgot this one, I was taking a picture of a tree in gorgeous fall colors.  I was on the side of the road.  A guy came screaming at me that I was taking pictures of his property.  It was quite obvious I was shooting the tree and no where near his house.


----------



## limr (Sep 17, 2014)

I must be really unassuming or non-threatening, or maybe I'm only taking pictures of timid people when I'm shooting street photography. Not even Minnie accosted me:





She squeaked something in Japanese that might have been really badass, but that was the extent of it. She just walked away when I wouldn't give her money.

Once, I was walking around the Vanderbilt Mansion upstate and some guy asked me about my Mamiya C330. He was nice, despite the, "Why bother with film anymore?" business, but really, the only time someone talks to me is when they want to ask about my camera.


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 17, 2014)

rexbobcat said:


> I was just curious what the worst interaction you've had with either a subject or just a random bystander. It doesn't have to be while you were shooting 'street photography,' but just in general. Maybe you were shooting architecture and someone confronted you etc....
> 
> I'm asking because I have recently begun shooting kinda-sorta street photography (mostly on the beach though so not sure that counts), and I photographed a solitary street musician playing the guitar. I know it's bad etiquette to do a hit and run photo, but I didn't want to lose the moment, so I shot the photo first, and then I was gonna give him some money for his performance and the photo.
> 
> ...



Well let me say that the vast majority of the experiences I've had with people since I started carrying my camera around on a regular basis have been overwhelmingly positive. I've met some really great people and had a lot of really fun and interesting interactions.

Every once in a really great while though, lol.. well, you meet a real winner.  As most of you have probably figured out by now I spend a lot of time shooting at my local zoo, which happens to be downtown.  There's an area of downtown Omaha near the zoo called the "Old Market", it's got a lot of bars, restaurants, it's a lot of very old and stylish buildings and quite the tourist attraction in it's own right.  Needless to say it attracts a lot of street photographers thanks to the rather eclectic group of people who gather there on a regular basis.

Well I'm not street photographer, but I will often shoot at the zoo in the morning and then head over to the old market for something to eat, then head back to the zoo after lunch.  There is one pizza place in particular that I really enjoy, a place called Zio's.

So one afternoon I head over to the old market - on this particular day I hadn't brought the bag and a lot of my other gear with me, I was travelling "light", just the camera, shoulder strap and the 70-200 mm mounted.  Well I'm not leaving my camera in the vehicle, not a chance.  So I find a place to park (about a block and a half from the pizza place, which for downtown on a weekend is pretty darn close), I throw the camera over my shoulder with the big telephoto lens and start heading for one of my favorite pizza places.

I walk by  this guy who's standing out front of a business about 2 doors up from Zio's, and he stops me and demands to know what I'm doing.  Ok, well I really didn't care for his tone, and I really really didn't care for the fact that he reached out and grabbed my arm as I was walking past.  Not a big fan of being grabbed like that.

Before I could respond he starts telling me that I'm not allowed to have a camera here, that he manages the business were standing in front of and that if see's me taking any pictures at all he'll sue me, have me thrown in jail, waterboarded.. ad infinitum.  Then he demands to know my name, wants to see my license, etc.

I laughed at him.  Being an incurable smartass, I simply couldn't help but mess with the guy, so I laughed first and said, "Mister, what the hell are you going on about?  I'm not out taking pictures, I don't even own a camera.  I'm a plumber.  I'm got a call from Zio's up the street.  I'm on my way over there to fix the plumbing."

I guess that took him by surprise because he just stood there while I walked on and headed into Zio's.  So I sit down, order, get my food, eat - basically had a nice time.  I pay my check and leave, and sure enough as I'm headed back up the street the crazy business manager is standing there with a police officer, as I approach I hear him saying "That's him, that's the guy"

So I stop and have a conversation with the officer, who tells me that the store manager wants to swear out a complaint against me.  I had to laugh.  I told him, yup.. you got me dead to rights officer.  Impersonating a plumber.

The cop gives me a goofy look, and I explain basically the entire encounter.  He asks me if I took any pictures of the store, the manager, etc.  I told him that I hadn't, and though I wasn't trying to be a smart aleck even if I had there would be nothing illegal about it and not a thing in the world the owner could do about it.  But I hadn't and had no intention of doing so, I was just here to get some lunch and heading back to the zoo.  I also explained to the officer that he might want to caution the manager about grabbing people - that not everyone would react to having their arm grabbed as calmly as I did and that it was a recipe for some real trouble.

So the cop sends me on my way and talks some more with the crazy guy as I head up the street.  So anyway, I thought about it for a few days and thought I'd call the store in question and just see about talking to the owner if I could because really the whole incident was just so surreal that I figured the owner would probably like to know what was going on and how their manager was behaving.

Turns out the guy had no connection to the store, whatsoever - I described him to the owner and the owner assured me that nobody like that worked there at all - rotfl.  Turns out he was just some nutball standing out on the street hassling anybody with a camera when they walked by.


----------



## weepete (Sep 17, 2014)

The only confrontation I have had so far was when I was out on a shoot with my daughter (who was around 10 at the time) in our local village. She had her camera and I had mine and after each taking some shots of a local factory that was being demolished we had a wander into an industrial estate where I noticed a tree that had a cool back lit leaf that I thought might make a good macro example. So we shot a few frames barely registering the lad outside smoking. After a few mins this lass runs out demanding to know why I'm taking photos of her BMW that was parked in the background. It appeared the lad on the fag break ran inside and told the lass I was photographing her car (from the angle it might have appeared that the car was the subject as we were using it for a black background) I just made a quick decision an apologised while explaining it was not her car we were interested in but the leaf on the tree and the lighting. So I just hit the review button and showed her the last few shots where she promptly went a shade of red and apologised and quickly dissapered.


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm not sure it was my WORST confrontation with someone who I wanted to photograph in public, but it left me feeling quite bad about myself, I must admit, for my reaction was in no way as detached and sophisticated as I usually hope my reactions to confrontation to be (I often fail at reacting appropriately when challenged somehow...). I was visiting a place to which everyone had to pay an admittance and there was a glass blowing artist performing his craft in public, for everyone to observe. I brought up my camera with the words "Oh, wonderful, so I guess it's your turn now" (maybe not the wisest of words?). He looked at me and asked: "So I take it, that this is your way of asking if you may take my photo?" (Gulp!) I kept smiling bravely, saying: "Oh, well, ok, yes, I suppose so..." (fighting that deep blush developing in my face). He kept on explaining: "I'm OK with it, but you ought to ask first, not everyone of my colleagues is happy with having their photo taken while they are at work". I was silly enough to still reply: "But you're working out here in PUBLIC..." and he interrupted and said: "This is not quite true..." (probably thinking that we paid admittance to visit some private grounds where he - in my view still PUBLICLY - shows his craft) - I left it at that. I'm still doubtful about my rights, but also feel I could have done better asking in a friendlier manner. This little confrontation has haunted me ever since.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Oct 16, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> I laughed at him.  Being an incurable smartass, I simply couldn't help but mess with the guy, so I laughed first and said, "Mister, what the hell are you going on about?  I'm not out taking pictures, I don't even own a camera.  I'm a plumber.  I'm got a call from Zio's up the street.  I'm on my way over there to fix the plumbing."


 
This was the coolest story, heroic even!!  Now I know what I need to say next time I'm confronted


----------



## spacefuzz (Oct 16, 2014)

runnah said:


> You'd be surprised how far a hardhat and high-vis vest will get you.



You know what works even better these days?  A fully body hazmat suit and respirator.  While doing inspections for asbestos I had people literally _running_ from me.  It was hilarious.  If you ever need to get into some ones office, just show up like that (a clipboard also helps).

Lots of encounters with over zealous security guards and the TSA usually searches my bags with all the camera equipment. Having worked on military bases and at airports I'm used to dealing with peoples objections and continuing to work.

Sometimes the worst are other photographers....walking past a guy on my way to a trail head 30 minutes before sunrise he threatened to stab me if I stepped in front of his camera to get to the trail. He was of course standing in the parking lot blocking traffic.


----------



## gsgary (Oct 16, 2014)

I got stopped by a policeman and told to stop I told him to go away and check his facts, if people have a go at me I just ignore them and walk away


----------



## Fred Berg (Oct 16, 2014)

gsgary said:


> I got stopped by a policeman and told to stop I told him to go away and check his facts, if people have a go at me I just ignore them and walk away



I wish I had the nerve!


----------



## gsgary (Oct 16, 2014)

Fred Berg said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > I got stopped by a policeman and told to stop I told him to go away and check his facts, if people have a go at me I just ignore them and walk away
> ...


I was doing nothing wrong, if they don't want photographing they shouldn't be in public if they are in pulic they are fair game


----------



## sm4him (Oct 16, 2014)

Oh, I'd just about forgotten this one. It wasn't really a "confrontation" but I thought it was going to be.

There was a bald eagle nest just a few miles down the road from me, and I would go after work and try to get pictures. There was a field and then a steep hill that I assumed were public land, and then at the top of the hill, it was fenced off and it was someone's private farm. You could see where people had gone through the fence at the top in places, but I didn't go past the fence. I *did* however, often trek up the hill right to the edge of the fence, hoping to catch the eagles coming in from the west at sunset (which was the direction of the water).

So, I'm there one evening, it's really close to sunset, and I've already parked and gotten across the field to the edge of the wooded hill. I'm looking around to see if the eagles are around anywhere, and instead see a police car pull off the road next to my car. He gets out and heads my way.

UH-OH, I think. While I am almost positive this is public land (due to a conversation I'd had previously with a Wildlife Resource officer after I'd discovered the nest), I'm not 100% sure, and wondering if the owner has called the cops on me.

So I walk back towards the vehicles. We meet in about the middle of the field and he asks what I'm doing.
I gulp, and explain. I figure if I just tell him what I'm up to, perhaps he'll just explain that I need to leave and that'll be that.
After I tell him I'm just trying to get some pictures of the bald eagle, he says,

"Oh. Well, that's fine; you're not in trouble or anything; I just wondered. The reason I stopped is to see if you'd seen anyone wandering here in the last little bit."
I told him I'd only been there about 5 minutes. It turned out they'd taken a couple of people into custody nearby and some crazy, doped-up lady had managed to escape their grasp and was last seen heading toward the road I was on.

I assured him I'd contact them if I saw any crazy people wandering about and he left. And about two minutes later, so did I. Because I didn't really feel like being in the woods, on a steep hill, after sunset, if that crazy doped-up lady who'd already managed to elude the cops DID happen to come my way.


----------



## Fred Berg (Oct 16, 2014)

gsgary said:


> Fred Berg said:
> 
> 
> > gsgary said:
> ...




I agree. On hols in London this summer a couple of young chaps walked by as we were eating some sandwiches in St. James's Park and one of them took a quick shot of our daughter feeding pieces of hers to the pigeons. My wife asked me if he had just taken a photo - as if to ask if I was okay with that - and I said yeah, it's cool. A nice subject: parents eating their lunch whilst daughter feeds the needy!


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 16, 2014)

To avoid any issues I can see coming down the pike, I will try to remove the card from slot 2 without being noticed.  So if the confronter demands I delete any  images, I will most willingly do so to pacify them if necessary.  Once they're satisfied they're gone, I just change to another two cards and keep on shooting.  I still have the images on a card from slot 2.

If I can't get the card in slot 2 out, I can still delete the images.  Then I change cards after the schmuck is happy and keep shooting.  Then I do a recovery in post to get back the deleted images.  It's absolutely astounding how many people think deleted images are forever gone.  They leave thinking they've won the moral victory, I still have all my images, and we're both happy.


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 16, 2014)

This private security crossed the sidewalk to get to me and told me I couldn't shoot there.
And then realized that there were probably 1.3 cameras per person at this tea part demonstration.


----------



## dennybeall (Oct 16, 2014)

I was shooting business buildings for CoStar Business Real Estate company a few years back  as a break from Special Operations Security deployments and as I went by a TV Repair business the owner, who sounded Ukranian, came running down the street hollering and waving his arms. Saying he'd call the police and let him see my ID and such. Nothing to do but just stop and look at him through the open window. After I gave him nothing he finally just wound down and stormed off. I'm 6 feet tall and 250 pounds and always armed so it probably was best that he just left.


----------



## Borad (Oct 16, 2014)

A few weeks ago I was taking closeups of staples on wooden poles in my area for this site's minimalism contest and some guys came out of the store by one of the poles and started muttering to each other about it. They didn't say anything to me but I left quickly.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Oct 16, 2014)

My worst one and only one in 40 years of shooting.  I was working for the Prime Minister of Canada during a Royal Visit. During the official walk  I had moved far enough back to get them both walking towards where I was crouched down, not blocking anyone, however the Queen's senior security guard had not been informed that i had full access to all the positions, and I didn't see him coming.  Just as I had started shooting I was grabbed by my collar and dragged back to a more "secure" position, all the while I'm trying to explain who i was and trying to get my government ID out.  He wasn't having any of it, until I used his name, he seemed surprised at first, I knew his name because he used to be a professional football player, and a friend of my Dad's.

It really didn't matter, i was embarrassed in front of a huge crowd, in front of all my friends that didn't shoot me, but did their jobs and stayed on the Queen and Prime Minister.  I did end up missing some pictures, but in the end got a story out of it.


----------



## Mr. Innuendo (Oct 16, 2014)

I was shooting a steam train in Portland, Oregon one year. A lot of people (maybe a dozen and a half or so) had found vantage points along the tracks, although all were a safe distance from the tracks (save for a high-speed derailment which, frankly, seemed unlikely). I and one other person had DSLR's. Everyone else who'd walked out there was using either their phones or point & shoots.

Some guy in some official looking uniform, on the other side of the rails, started yelling at me and the other guy with a DSLR, telling us we were trespassing and that we needed to get off of railroad property. He said nothing to the other people taking photos. Me and the other guy started walking away, on _our _side of the tracks, and the dude starts chasing us on _his _side of the tracks.

At some point, and I don't recall what Snazzy Uniform Guy said, but the other guy yelled out "Come get me, Douchebag".

Well, eventually, they did exactly that.

As we got back to the station area, Snazzy Uniform Douchebag Guy was standing there with four police officers. The police separated us; two cops with each of us. First I explained that I was there alone, and had no ties to the other guy. The police told me I couldn't be on that property because the property belongs to the railroad, and the railroad doesn't permit photographers on their property.

I pointed out the other dozen-plus people who were taking pictures and asked "Well, what are _they_?" The cop looked at them, saw them taking photos, looked back at me, nodded and smirked and said "You can go".

The other guy was arrested for disorderly conduct, simply because he couldn't keep his mouth shut. He kept yelling at the cops, telling them to "F*** off", telling Snazzy Uniform Douchebag Guy to "F*** off" and, well, I guess they'd had enough. It was a crowded scene, and their method of quelling things was to take him into custody.

As for being hassled by just "people", I can't say it's ever happened (and I don't feel I was "hassled" by police in the railroad incident).


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 16, 2014)

I've been detained and arrested a number of times ... but never convicted of anything.


----------



## hamlet (Oct 17, 2014)

Poof pinched my finger once when i wanted to photograph him while he was trying to get a sunflower seed out of my hand.


----------



## waday (Oct 17, 2014)

Gary A. said:


> I've been detained and arrested a number of times ... but never convicted of anything.


Awesome picture!


----------



## KenC (Oct 17, 2014)

I've had a few people try to chase me away from their property when I was photographing from a sidewalk.  I never point the camera towards anyone's windows, unless I'm shooting the whole house from across the street, so no one could accuse me of any wrongdoing (at least not successfully).


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 17, 2014)

waday said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> > I've been detained and arrested a number of times ... but never convicted of anything.
> ...


Thanks. (This pix cost me a trial. lol)


----------



## Mr.Photo (Oct 17, 2014)

A couple years ago I had a couple of different confrontations.  I was working at a security job, and one morning after I got done working I had some errands to do, but had to wait a bit for the stores to open, so was walking around near Burlington City Hall, and unexpectedly came upon an "Occupy Vermont" protest.  I of course was carrying around my camera in case I saw anything interesting while walking around.  I didn't actually take any photo's of the event, but I did pull my camera up to read a sign across the park using my lens at 200mm.  I then see this guy with a little girl who is no more than 5 years old come running across the park up to me.  He starts getting in my face calling me a pervert for photographing his daughter, and that he and the other people there are not their to be gawked at and photographed by people.  I politely told him what I was doing, and said that I had no interest in taking photographs of him or anyone else.  He of course didn't believe me, and demanded that I erase all the photo's I've taken of them in front of him so he could verify that they were in fact deleted.  I again told him, that I did not take any photo's, and if I had they could not be deleted as I had my film camera with me.  He then made an attempt to grab my camera and I pulled it away and backed up a couple of steps telling him to back off before he got in to some serious trouble.  By this time we had gathered a small audience of 5-6 people.  He then asked me sarcastically what I was going to do to him, and he made another attempt to come to me to grab my camera.  I of course still had my uniform on, but had on a regular jacket to cover it as that was company policy when we weren't on duty.  Our uniforms were nearly identical in appearance to the Burlington City Police, and since I covered several accounts in that area, I had a good working relationship with all of the officers.  I stepped back when he advanced toward me, and unzipped my jacket a bit, and pulled it aside showing my uniform and badge, and he stopped dead in his tracks with the widest eyes I had ever seen.  I then asked him if he wanted to continue the conversation.  He was totally speechless at that point.  I then told him to turn around and go back to his business or I would have the Burlington Police down there arresting him for harassment.  He turned around, and walked away.

Another incident I had was also after work doing security.  I got out of work one morning, and it was my day off so usually I would stay up all day, and go to bed at night.  I went to the Airport as I enjoy photographing airplanes.  Specifically I wanted to get the F-16's at the Air National Guard when they departed.  I was outside the perimeter fence along side the city street where everyone stands to take pictures.  about that time an Air National Guard security vehicle comes around the taxiway and see's me along the fence with my camera.  He then comes barreling across the grass to the fence, and quickly jumps out of the truck with his M-16 and starts demanding that I tell him what I'm doing there.  This time I was not in uniform as I had changed clothes after clocking out.  I explained to him that I had just got done work, and was just an aviation enthusiast taking photo's of the aircraft as the landed and departed.  He then told me that I was not allowed to do so, and that I needed to delete any and all photo's taken.  I explained to him that I had just got there less than two minutes before he drove up, and didn't have any photo's.  He then took my name, and all of my information including the company I worked for, and told me to leave.  Rather than push the issue I just decided to go home.  Two weeks later I was approached by my supervisor at work being reprimanded for this incident.  I asked them how they even knew that I was there, and why I was being written up for something that had nothing to do with work in any way.  It turns out that the General Manager of the company I worked for, and the base commander were very close friends, and they lied saying that I was there in uniform attempting to gain illegal access to the airport to take photo's.  I refused to sign their write up, and was eventually fired from my job.


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 17, 2014)

Mr.Photo said:


> ........  It turns out that the General Manager of the company I worked for, and the base commander were very close friends, and they lied saying that I was there in uniform attempting to gain illegal access to the airport to take photo's.  I refused to sign their write up, and was eventually fired from my job.




That...............SUCKS big time.


----------

